# powerhead intake



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

I lost a cory today to the intake of my maxijet 900 powerhead... poor little got sucked right into it. Are there any recommended ways to protect the fish from the intake suction? I'm thinking of getting some mesh to put around it, but not sure whats aquarium safe...

Thanks (RIP Feldman)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

best thing for that is a sponge on the intake


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use panty hose for this.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Arent your fish sponge worthy?
(Seinfeld joke)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to ask ...do you have another cory named 'Haim'?


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Arent your fish sponge worthy?
> (Seinfeld joke)


 Though my understanding is that usually fish do not get stuck in intakes, unless they're already very weak (sick).


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

luca said:


> Though my understanding is that usually fish do not get stuck in intakes, unless they're already very weak (sick).


Fry sometimes do, and snails definitely. That can be ugly actually.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i lost my clown loaches and sword tail, with 2 otocs to a filter intake mishap, the shrimp that got sucked in somehow survived


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

it was just a baby cory... had lots of fun swimming in the new current, but got a little too daredevilish i guess. A small snail got in there too, but i was able to get him out safely. i'll try the pantyhose idea - thanks!  

Yes, the other is named Haim... they are my "two cory's" i'm waiting for him to OD on shrimp pellets hehehehe

Feldman just got replaced yesterday with Feldman II


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

luca said:


> Though my understanding is that usually fish do not get stuck in intakes, unless they're already very weak (sick).


Cory cats do, they are just brain dead for getting sucked into stuff, I can barely even keep them out of my gravel vac


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you don't want hosery in your tank, i think fluval sells the foam prefilters for their tanks, i've fit one over my xp1 instake and it looks much better than the standard strainer


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

arg... just lost another cory to the intake... i had hidden it in plants to keep the fish away, but the cory's love darting around in the current and i guess this one got too close. Took an aircanada headphone sponge and a rubberband and put it over the intake, but i'm not sure it's cory-proof yet... :/ I'll check out those prefilters @ PS tomorrow.


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

You could try these sponge filters designed for maxi-jet powerheads available at mops.ca
Foam Filter for Maxi-Jet PowerHeads and Filters [2 pk]


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

get creative with some stuff at rona or home depot, or youtube diy poerhead filters and you will get the idea. Lots of possibilities


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just take a piece of filter foam that's the right size or cut a bigger block down to size and cut an "X" in where you want to insert the intake. Done. The foam blocks for the Aquaclear filters are cheap, but they are white. I ended up finding some black foam and that worked out well. As others have said, get creative. You can even use a piece of black window screen material and just slip it over the intake with a rubber band holding it tight.


----------

